# Big fall in legal proceedings for possession since 2015



## Brendan Burgess (1 Mar 2018)

Lorcan O'Sullivan of the Insolvency Service of Ireland gave these figures on next Sunday's Between the Lines on Newstalk. (Recorded today.) 

Apparently, they were published in reply to a Dáil question: 


The figures include Buy to Lets.

Brendan


----------

